# An old mill in Wick, Scotland (PIC INTENSIVE)



## seansamurai1 (Jul 19, 2011)

There is little to no information on this building that I can find, but looking at it, its an old quite possibly wheat or corn mill. The place is pretty big to say the least so it would have had a high output.
Wick on a whole is rolling countryside but littered with remenents from WW2 including ROC posts and old radar stations.
Alas my pictures are just of a mill which backs onto a beach with some stunning scenery around it.
This is my first report so if I have it wrong I apologise. Be under no illusion, Im no photographer so the pictures may not be great.
Thanks for looking. 

The frontage.











Id say this was the mills power at one point. small but fast flowing.





Trying my hand at artistic views.





The back.





You can see the shafts and bevel gears here.





The flywheel.








































I put some of the more arty ones up hence some B&W pictures. Thanks for looking and I hope its all correct.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 19, 2011)

I really loved this place. Great pics


----------



## seansamurai1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, it was an amazing place really and much bigger than the pictures make out.


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 20, 2011)

yes its nice when the sun hits it on a clear evening ,that's the rime i would suggest getting some artistic shots of the place well done


----------



## seansamurai1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I can imagine actually, I dont get to go often, I do have a good enough reason too, but distance, time and funds tends to hold that back.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2011)

What a house that would make if I had the money! Anyone got Grand Designs phone number?


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks a good explore!


----------



## seansamurai1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought exactly along those lines myself and then thought what about a B&B for walkers and surfers, the beach offers good surf and it is about 100 yards from a beach.
Thanks for the comments though guys, it is more nerve racking making the first post than it is finding a new place.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, that's lovely. Great to see the flywheel and other machinery remains still in situ. Excellent first report.


----------



## podman (Jul 21, 2011)

thats a great looking building and some fine pics

thanks for posting


----------



## seansamurai1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the nice posts everyone, nice when a forum admin posts a nice comment but doesnt move/delete the post, means I got something right when I posted.


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

Love the building, great report!


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's Castleton Mill, a former corn mill.

It is a pretty good explore actually, did it last year when I was up there on holiday.

Plenty more derelict buildings to see around Castletown too


----------



## seansamurai1 (Oct 9, 2011)

You sir are a legend. Did some reading on it and the history is quite interesting, turns out the RAF used it in WW2.


----------



## Bogallan (Jan 4, 2012)

To be absolutely accurate, it's Castletown Mill. Just NE out of Castletown on the A836 towards Dunnet. The old RAF Castletown site is at the back of it. You're about fifteen miles from Wick, boy. The mill has been derelict for as long as I can remember.

My grandfather had the old meal mill in nearby Thurso and my great grandfather had the mill in Halkirk and a cousin has the mill at Canisbay.


----------



## smiler (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice One Sean Loved It, Thanks.
PS.
Any Chance you will be reporting on the ROC Posts?


----------



## caiman (Jan 4, 2012)

I think Pic 4 may be a trypot. I've seen these in Greenland. For boiling whale blubber or seal fat.


----------



## seansamurai1 (Jan 5, 2012)

smiler said:


> Nice One Sean Loved It, Thanks.
> PS.
> Any Chance you will be reporting on the ROC Posts?



A chunk of the ROC posts are either locked up tight or privatly owned, and when somethings privatly owned in Wick and the surrounding area, you can never find who owns it.
I did take a gand around one near a lighthouse (locals will know the place) and it was well restored up top, locked up tight, lots of buildings of a military manner around it. The story is theres a bigger bunker around that area from WW2 that goes out towards the cliff face.


----------



## Bogallan (Jan 5, 2012)

There is a ROC post on Dunnet Head along with the remains of an old RAF/RN Coast Defence U-boat (C.D.U.) station behind the lighthouse. Further inland on the head is the site of Burifa Hill GEE Station (RAF).

Other ROC post sites in the county can be found at Halkirk, Watten, Duncansby Head, Noss Head (Wick) and Latheron. 
.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice one, that looks like a photographers dream!


----------

